# The confession thread of eating bad foods while ttc.



## readyformore

I almost hijacked the good food thread, then I realized that a separate thread might be best.


Yes, I'm ttc. But, I have a confession. I don't eat exclusively organic healthy food. 

Today, I've had at least 3 handfuls of Fritos, and now I'm going to walk to the fridge and open my second can of coke. And, I don't even feel bad about it.

Fess up. What crap have you eaten?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm on CD3, so I use it as an excuse...

Fritos and bean dip 

2 cans of diet Dr. Pepper

3 cups of coffee with artificial sweetener (full leaded)

That's today, lol.

We have earned it. :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Looks like it's a fritos day today.

No crap we've earned it.

Tampons = junk food free for all!


----------



## cebethel

readyformore said:


> Looks like it's a fritos day today.
> 
> No crap we've earned it.
> 
> Tampons = junk food free for all!

No tampons = guilt ridden day :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

You know, I really think the only way to get pregnant is while smoking a crack pipe, lol.

***this is a joke for anyone stalking, lol***


----------



## cebethel

Chips..........I seriously want chips. Don't have any though..............not yet anyways :haha:


----------



## ttc11

funny. I just posted a new thread on eating healthier. :haha:

But I definitely am not the queen of healthy and not even close to the princess of organic foods.

I had a bunch of nerds candy last night. Along with popcorn and a brownie. It was movie night after all. I've been trying to do so good with diet and exercise, so I needed a break night. And I had a big fat glass of :wine: the night before. :muaha:


----------



## cebethel

I've been eating noodles..............that's all I've been wanting. Noodles - whats up with that? Its not like they're overly tasty.

Plus mushrooms & radishes......yummmmm, oh and melons! All kinds :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I've been eating noodles..............that's all I've been wanting. Noodles - whats up with that? Its not like they're overly tasty.
> 
> Plus mushrooms & radishes......yummmmm, oh and melons! All kinds :thumbup:

Better be vodka with the melons? You know the rule, lol :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I've been eating noodles..............that's all I've been wanting. Noodles - whats up with that? Its not like they're overly tasty.
> 
> Plus mushrooms & radishes......yummmmm, oh and melons! All kinds :thumbup:
> 
> Better be vodka with the melons? You know the rule, lol :haha:Click to expand...

Nope, no vodka, but does washing cantaloupe down with a soda count? lol

I figure eating the healthy cantaloupe will counteract the badness of the pepsi :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, your Pepsi is knocked up after all, lol


----------



## sarahincanada

I drunk a TON of coca cola last week while in vegas, plus loads of other fatty foods including in and out burger!!!! and this week Im eating chocolate everyday as my mum arrived with loads of my favourite chocolate from the UK (galaxy mmmm). 
I will stop eating these things as soon as I get pregnant but until I am, Im still eating it! I cant put my life on hold for that bfp, I did for the first 6 months but not anymore


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> I drunk a TON of coca cola last week while in vegas, plus loads of other fatty foods including in and out burger!!!! and this week Im eating chocolate everyday as my mum arrived with loads of my favourite chocolate from the UK (galaxy mmmm).
> I will stop eating these things as soon as I get pregnant but until I am, Im still eating it! I cant put my life on hold for that bfp, I did for the first 6 months but not anymore

Yay Sarah!!!:happydance:

Love it!


----------



## cebethel

sarahincanada said:


> I drunk a TON of coca cola last week while in vegas, plus loads of other fatty foods including in and out burger!!!! and this week Im eating chocolate everyday as my mum arrived with loads of my favourite chocolate from the UK (galaxy mmmm).
> I will stop eating these things as soon as I get pregnant but until I am, Im still eating it! I cant put my life on hold for that bfp, I did for the first 6 months but not anymore

In & Out burger...........yummmmmm gotta have the grilled onions *drools*


----------



## ttc11

ohhhhh.... in & out. Miss those. 

Now I'm craving a big fat juicy burger, with blue cheese. No in & out in sight around this town. :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> ohhhhh.... in & out. Miss those.
> 
> Now I'm craving a big fat juicy burger, with blue cheese. No in & out in sight around this town. :growlmad:

I wonder how a burger would go shipped via fed ex? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

West Coast only, lol

Eva...poor Nacho! How old was she in that pic?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> West Coast only, lol
> 
> Eva...poor Nacho! How old was she in that pic?

Shoot, she was............can't remember :blush: Less than 7 months at least :thumbup:


----------



## ttc11

cebethel said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhh.... in & out. Miss those.
> 
> Now I'm craving a big fat juicy burger, with blue cheese. No in & out in sight around this town. :growlmad:
> 
> I wonder how a burger would go shipped via fed ex? lolClick to expand...

Messy. :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

I had a big piece of apple pie..a scoop of ice cream, 1 can of Sunkist, 3 cups Milo, 2 No Doz ( I didn't have coffee) so I had to take energy pills so I didn't get a headache. I also had a cheeseburger and tater tots :) That was yesterday ..not sure what today will bring:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Just had a piece of oreo pudding pie for dessert.

I've never heard of in and out burgers. Is it fast food or sit down?


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....and here I thought _I_ was being bad....everyone here acts so healthy....I have practically been a saint compared to you chicks....I am *so *over this health kick now...


----------



## 37Hopeful

Lovin' this thread!!
Fried eggs, cheese, deep-fried & breaded chicken wings (I was a vegetarian for 20 years & let me tell you...............I LOVED every bite!!)
I moved onto an artificially flavored strawberry ice cream bar...
Chips...chips...chips....
Milky Way, mac & cheese, pasta salad with mayo.....EXTRA mayo...
BUT, I had a spinach salad LOL....it all balances out! 
I think I am definitely on PMS route.


----------



## Indigo77

What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Omg....and here I thought _I_ was being bad....everyone here acts so healthy....I have practically been a saint compared to you chicks....I am *so *over this health kick now...

It didn't seem so bad yesterday but when its written out it does look bad doesn't it?


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....

Greasy burger with cheese and mayo and greasy fries with mayo and ketchup....mmmmmmmm


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....

I'm considering a smoke, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Omg....and here I thought _I_ was being bad....everyone here acts so healthy....I have practically been a saint compared to you chicks....I am *so *over this health kick now...
> 
> It didn't seem so bad yesterday but when its written out it does look bad doesn't it?Click to expand...


Reading your list did it for me....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...

Being healthy has not helped in getting me knocked up, so WTH....
I have been feeling so guilty.....but to hell with it now...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...

I bet u get knocked up....


----------



## dachsundmom

I said a cigarette, not a crack pipe...lol


----------



## cebethel

I might actually try watermelon soaked in vodka........

For scientific purposes of course :haha:

For some reason my stomach protests whenever I have fast food. Im on the search for fast food that wont nearly kill me lol
Let's just say that I should own stock in Imodium by now :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I said a cigarette, not a crack pipe...lol

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I might actually try watermelon soaked in vodka........
> 
> For scientific purposes of course :haha:
> 
> For some reason my stomach protests whenever I have fast food. Im on the search for fast food that wont nearly kill me lol
> Let's just say that I should own stock in Imodium by now :haha:

Same here....I was thinking something more like penne alla vodka...

What about Subway? I am ok with Subway....


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...

I'd give anything for a smoke:dohh: I miss them some days..:cry: Now I'm having a craving and I haven't smoked in almost 2 years..lol..this is dangerous


----------



## crystal443

Subway can be healthy or bad :muaha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have a good vodka sauce recipe and it's very easy.


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd give anything for a smoke:dohh: I miss them some days..:cry: Now I'm having a craving and I haven't smoked in almost 2 years..lol..this is dangerousClick to expand...

Ok....no more ciggy talk.... :ignore:


----------



## dachsundmom

I miss cigarettes everyday, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I have a good vodka sauce recipe and it's very easy.


Let's have it! :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Me too.. I'm still in love with them even after all this time, lol. :cry:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd give anything for a smoke:dohh: I miss them some days..:cry: Now I'm having a craving and I haven't smoked in almost 2 years..lol..this is dangerousClick to expand...
> 
> Ok....no more ciggy talk.... :ignore:Click to expand...

Ok...so what are you going to have that is really bad??? What's your vice? greasy, sweet, fatty, savoury, salty, liquor maybe??


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have a good vodka sauce recipe and it's very easy.
> 
> 
> Let's have it! :happydance:Click to expand...

2 cans of plum tomatoes (just chop or crush them yourself)
3 cloves of garlic
1 finely diced onion
flat leaf parsley
1/2 cup of vodka
2 teaspoons of cornstarch
1/3 cup of half and half

sautee the onion and garlic in olive oil until the onion is soft, but not browned; add the tomatoes, with the juice and bring to a boil; add the vodka and simmer out the alcohol (about 3 minutes); mix the cornstarch into the half and half; pull the sauce off of the heat and add the half and half mixture; put back on low heat until it has thickened up and toss with whatever pasta you use.

I add the parsley on top for color and use asiago cheese on too. If the sauce is too thick, thin it down with extra half and half. I add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## dachsundmom

French fries with ranch dressing, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks DMom!

My vice.....old world bread with feta or asiago cheese and organic tomato and kalamata olives....mmmmm.....

And a coke to wash it down! 
Or a glass of Preece Shiraz....


----------



## dachsundmom

I like merlot, or Boones, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks DMom!
> 
> My vice.....old world bread with feta or asiago cheese and organic tomato and kalamata olives....mmmmm.....
> 
> And a coke to wash it down!
> Or a glass of Preece Shiraz....

Take the stale bread and make olive, tomato, and bread salad...use olive oil and white wine vinegar as the dressing.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I do that...except I use red wine or balsamic vinegar....Mmmm....


----------



## Indigo77

Or sometimes I will add salt, pepper and oregano to olive oil and balsamic and dip the bread....


----------



## crystal443

Geeze you guys have great recipes:thumbup: I've been looking for some different recipes..maybe we need a recipe thread, not just for TTC but for everyday eating that everyone can share??


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, I am heading to Panera tomorrow, lol. It's the closest thing I have here to a real bakery.


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks DMom!
> 
> My vice.....old world bread with feta or asiago cheese and organic tomato and kalamata olives....mmmmm.....
> 
> And a coke to wash it down!
> Or a glass of Preece Shiraz....

I've never heard of asiago cheese..is it sharp?


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Geeze you guys have great recipes:thumbup: I've been looking for some different recipes..maybe we need a recipe thread, not just for TTC but for everyday eating that everyone can share??

Sounds good to me! Wooly is our resident domestic goddess, lol. Fair warning, I have a ton of recipes, but am good for a fire at least once a week, lol.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Geeze you guys have great recipes:thumbup: I've been looking for some different recipes..maybe we need a recipe thread, not just for TTC but for everyday eating that everyone can share??
> 
> Sounds good to me! Wooly is our resident domestic goddess, lol. Fair warning, I have a ton of recipes, but am good for a fire at least once a week, lol.Click to expand...

Fantastic..I'll go start the thread now:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, a sharper romano or parmesan maybe...depends on how long it's aged.


----------



## 37Hopeful

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...

I have smoked today.....I refuse to say how many but let's just say.......One negative HPT can lead to several smokes......:-(


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Damn, I am heading to Panera tomorrow, lol. It's the closest thing I have here to a real bakery.

Panera makes great bread!


----------



## cebethel

DS just told me his second fave food is meat sticks (aka slim jims) because they have organs in them. I said "do you know what organs are?" He said no, so I told him...........he was very shocked :haha:


----------



## cebethel

37Hopeful said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have smoked today.....I refuse to say how many but let's just say.......One negative HPT can lead to several smokes......:-(Click to expand...

Sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell him it's lips and assh*les. That's what I told mine about hot dogs, lol.


----------



## crystal443

37Hopeful said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is the absolute worst thing I can eat right now? I am going to have it....
> 
> I'm considering a smoke, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have smoked today.....I refuse to say how many but let's just say.......One negative HPT can lead to several smokes......:-(Click to expand...

Its tough..:wacko: I quit almost two years ago and I still have days where I have to convince myself I don't want one. If I had one..I'd be smoking a pack a day..lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I can smoke one and put them back down; I had one about a week, week and a half ago...it was wonderful.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, a sharper romano or parmesan maybe...depends on how long it's aged.

Definitely get it aged....

It's a full flavored, sharp, salty sheep cheese...It's in the pecorino romano family but different....

But since you are in Melbourne......

It reminds me of Kasseri or Kefalotyri, so if you go to a Greek grocer...ask for a taste....


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I want haloumi and ouzo!


----------



## Indigo77

Do u like ouzo?


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the stuff, which is weird bc I don't like licorice.


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Do u like ouzo?

That is good sh*t :) and Dmom, I would seriously be smoking a pack a day if I had just one..but next time you have one..please have a good puff for me..inhale it deeply :)


----------



## dachsundmom

No more smokes, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

I had a beef and cheddar with potato cakes from Arby's tonight. Not sure what it'll be tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm typically pretty good about eating "clean" (term my trainer uses to mean eating on-plan). This weekend, however, I didn't just fall off the wagon, I leapt off and threw myself under the wheels. DH and I were at Highland Games in Canada the whole time, so I was surrounded with meat pies, chips, ice cream, and all sorts of foods. On top of that, vendors were selling my favorite UK sweets that I can't find in the States - Dolly Mixtures and wine gums topped the list - so I HAD to buy (and eat) them. And for the trip back, there were TimBits and a box of 6 donuts from Tim Horton's. UGH! I know I'll be paying for it with an unhappy stomach for the next week, but I'd do it again without a doubt. It all tasted SO GOOD! (And I have some extra Dolly Mixtures tucked away in the cabinet for another weekend....)


----------



## crystal443

Awwwwww I miss Tim Hortons:brat: I want a Tim Bit and an Iced Capp


----------



## Cypress

Hi this is a great thread! Sorry to barge in, I just wanted to add my bad foods:
Main one: crisps (potato chips) - my favourite food. I am not sure if these are really bad for me - potatoes are healthy, and I know crisps are high in fat but I'm trying to put on a bit of weight so maybe the fat helps ?
Also:
Biscuits (cookies) - 0-3 per day; try to choose only oaty ones; occasional bad one like oreo
V occasional cupcakes, donuts
Wine after AF arrives - I love to drink, so going 99% teetotal has been very difficult; but, apparently it's for the best
I have so far managed to resist cigarettes though, but have been very tempted many times


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a huge Tim Hortons fan and very lucky; my DD's friend's family owns the Tim Hortons/Cold Stone Creamery here in town, so we are blessed with the stuff whenever the mood strikes, lol.

Which, DH is going to find soon means never!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im drinking a tim hortons tea (w/ 2 milk and 2 sugar) right now! Im trying to wean myself off their croissants as a breakfast choice, so I had cereal..... healthy special K ....................with the chocolate bits!! :haha: well I am pmsing :finger:


----------



## dachsundmom

You need a chocolate croissant, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Never heard of Tim Hortons until now....

Has anyone tried Atlanta Bread Company's Broccoli Cheese soup?


----------



## dachsundmom

Never had it, but it already sounds very good!


----------



## Shelley71

Tulsa lost their Atlanta Bread Co about 10 years ago, and Panera took over. :(


----------



## Natsby

I want a kebab!! Fortunately my brother has my car so I can´t give in to temptation without an hours walk. But the wanting it is there, must be PMS normally I only eat meat rarely and then free range.


----------



## crystal443

Indigo- Tim Hortons is fantastic!!! Its a coffee and donut shop across Canada and parts of the US :) DH had my mother shrink wrap him some apple fritters so they'd be fresh when she got here:wacko: 

DMom- You lucky duck...I miss my Timmies:) We do have the ice creamery here but I'd give anything for an Ice Capp :)


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I got hooked on their french vanilla coffee as well..which is what made me a caffiene addict:wacko: x-large double double french vanilla 4 times a day..I was wired for sound:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

I just had some choclate chip haagan daaz...omg typing these confessions has made me realize how bad I eat and no wonder I cant lose the 30 lbs I put on!!!! thats readyformore for making me realize that!!


----------



## Shelley71

I actually had a spinach salad with tomatoes, shallots, fresh mushrooms, goat cheese topped with a pan seared tuna steak. Not too bad.

Now, tomorrow night, while he's doing some training....all bets are off!


----------



## dachsundmom

I want a grilled cheese, bacon, and tomato sandwich, lol


----------



## crystal443

I just had a chocolate covered teddy biscuit and 2 chocolate covered ginger nut biscuits, I need my fingers slapped:blush:


----------



## readyformore

After working 12.5 hours today, I came home and had a HUGE double chocolate muffin and a glass of milk.

Not to mention . . . . . . . 40 ounces of coke at work today. 
Yes, you read that right. (It should make you feel better Sarah, lol. Your diet habits could always be worse).

I feel that changing 6 tampons justifies 2-20 oz bottles of coke! Plus, I don't do coffee, and man. . . I had to have something to keep me going past 5 pm; I still had over 2 hours of work on my feet.

Or that could just be a little bit of justification, lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

No need to justify anything, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

Ah, Ready - you sound like me the first two days of AF with 6 tampons. My last several periods have been BAD BAD BAD heavy those first couple days. I swear it's because I'm not having normal cycles, but I don't really know. 

So, yeah, you deserve those cokes.


----------



## Indigo77

I had a Coke and a Snickers for dinner....


----------



## readyformore

My fav drink and candy bar. I couldn't do both at the same time though.


----------



## dachsundmom

I had 4 cups of coffee today; before hardcore TTC I would drink a pot before work since I get up at 5 everyday, lol.

I am telling you girls, the secret is hitting the crack pipe; we'd all be pregnant by now, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

I looked. They didn't carry crack pipes at my grocery store. Hmph.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> I looked. They didn't carry crack pipes at my grocery store. Hmph.

Grocery store? You need to hang out at the gas station on the really bad corner in town...it helps if you have a friend missing some teeth to be your go between, lol.


----------



## readyformore

I think maybe the key isn't food, it's tv.

Lately, I've had a lot of delivered patients that have been watching cartoons.
Maybe, if we all watch exclusively shows for anyone 8 and under, we'll get pregnant.


----------



## dachsundmom

Spongebob for everyone!


----------



## Indigo77

Ever try _Haagen Dazs_ Dulce de Leche....? Omg!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't really eat ice cream, lol. I like green tea and peach...that's it.


----------



## readyformore

cookies and cream, mmmmmm

chocolate chip cookie dough, even better.

I use my children as an excuse to keep ice-cream in the house, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

I'm going to try a peach pie "cake" recipe tomorrow, so if it turns out well, I'll have something sweet and yummy to indulge in tomorrow night. 

Add to that, I'm taking my mom to dinner at the yummiest Mexican restaurant tomorrow night. 

SOOOOO, tomorrow is a done deal. BAD FOOD, BAD TTC ATTITUDE = 1000 more lbs added to my fat arse. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Think of it as gaining all of your baby weight ahead of time, lol.


----------



## Reb S

LOVE THIS THREAD!!! I just had a binge couple of days as I'm on holiday and Oh had to go away to work. I have drunk half a bottle of wine, and eaten half a chocolate cake. And had Chinese takeaway. Yay!


----------



## dachsundmom

I would have had the whole bottle of wine, lol


----------



## cebethel

readyformore said:


> I think maybe the key isn't food, it's tv.
> 
> Lately, I've had a lot of delivered patients that have been watching cartoons.
> Maybe, if we all watch exclusively shows for anyone 8 and under, we'll get pregnant.

Thats my whole entire day! Spongebob, fairy oddparents, regular show, scooby doo, johnny test...........the list goes on


----------



## Wendyk07

Love this thread.

I am still trying to lose the weight i gained during my last pregnancy(4 stone) which you think would be easy considering i eat little during the day(can never find the time) and by the time DS is bathed, in bed and we tidy up the bomb site that it my house after a full day of DS i dont feel like dinner so have a coffee and a packet of crisps(chips for those across the pond). My eating habits are terrible.

Todays example:

Nothing until 10:30
10:30 large latte and not the skinny kind

lots of meetings later

2:15pm Flapjack and another large latte

buckets loads of work/meetings and hassel

5pm home and another coffee plus a packet of crisps

Its now 8:15pm and we are tidying up as per usual so it will be another coffee possibly a biscuit and bed arounf 10ish because i have to be up at 5am tomorrow.

You wonder why i cant lose the weight. 

Think i fit into this thread nicely.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Yesterday I was shocking and went to Macdonalds for lunch..Today I've been good, only one pish weak coffee a chicken sammich and now I'm reeeeeally fancying an egg salad.


----------



## sarahincanada

today Ive barely eaten any real food but lots of chips (sour cream and onion ruffles), chocolate (galaxy from the uk) and Im eyeing the choc chip haagan daaz left over from yesterday!!


----------



## Garnet

Shootz, I'm busted went through almost a whole huge bag of Potatoe straws! No major sweet issues just the salty stuff for me...


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I happen to think Poof on Fairly Odd Parents is the cutest thing ever! Lol

I ate all of my food out of a deep fryer today and washed it down with a Dr. Pepper...not the diet kind, lol.


----------



## crystal443

I'm having McDonald's for dinner tonight!!! was going to make Wooly's recipe but I think I'll save it for tomorrow DD and DH are both sick with colds so easy night :) Maybe I'll have a wrap so I won't feel so bad..


----------



## Reb S

Yesterday I had a green smoothie for breakfast; a salad lightly tossed with a soupcon of virgin olive oil for lunch, and a nut roast for supper. BOLLOCKS!!! I had a piece of cake for breakfast, a stir fry for supper and a glass of wine!!! Oops. Aunt Flo is on the way - my excuse of the week.


----------



## dachsundmom

Reb, I thought you were trying to shame all of us at first, lol


----------



## future_numan

I love this thread...
I have been trying to lose the extra 40lbs I have put on since having Emily but I am a emotional eater..
and I am addicted to suger..
It is only AM here so all I have had so far id toast with peanut butter.. on white bread !! Coffee with flavored creamer..


----------



## LancyLass

Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate with cups of tea. Oh, and did I mention the chocolate?? 
I just eat normally, I'm not going to go all extra healthly 'just in case' - who knows how long that could last?!
I'm one of those annoying people who can't put on weight however much I eat. Doc has said I should try to put on some weight for TTC but it's impossible. Sorry, I guess I've now p-ed off and alienated most of you! But I'm actually REALLY unhealthy because I can eat any old cr*p I like - and I do!!:drunk::icecream::coffee::beer::haha:


----------



## Jo.t

cebethel said:


> I've been eating noodles..............that's all I've been wanting. Noodles - whats up with that? Its not like they're overly tasty.
> 
> Plus mushrooms & radishes......yummmmm, oh and melons! All kinds :thumbup:

Oh my !!! Thats me !!

Noodles ALL THE TIME & melons !


Cokes my weekness (as in cola :haha:) But I do eat a load of salad & veg


----------



## Elodie

Right - here we go....

1. Red wine (lots on night of AF); 
2. Cigarettes (see above);
3. Camembert - copious amounts;
4. Croissants, pain au chocolat, biscuits (the good sort)
4. Pate - brought over from France and before you say anything it's going to be a French baby anyway so had best get used to such things.

Mmmmmm, this is making me hungry. How I am not overweight is a mystery.


----------



## Reb S

Lancy Lass, I love that you can eat anything! I used to be like that, now I just think I can!! Elodie - I just drooled over my keyboard.


----------



## Indigo77

This is a dangerous thread! 

I made myself a caramel macchiato today with Lavazza Espresso! NOT decaf!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> This is a dangerous thread!
> 
> I made myself a caramel macchiato today with Lavazza Espresso! NOT decaf!

You deserve it! I am eating Fritos and bean dip...drinking coffee. Thinking about other things, lol.


----------



## cebethel

I am drinking a pepsi as I type :angelnot:

Still addicted to noodles..........and now mashed potatoes with gravy :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

What do you mean by noodles?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> What do you mean by noodles?

Ramen instant noodles :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the ramen; spicy chicken flavor is my fave...

So nice to see Roxy!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Love the ramen; spicy chicken flavor is my fave...
> 
> So nice to see Roxy!

Roxy is upset with me at the moment, because I told her off for chewing the ears off Austin stuffed Tasmanian Devil :haha:

She chewed the eyes off his stuffed stingray a while back :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Start sewing, lol.

I have sewn more ears back on bears than I care to remember since getting the damn doxie.

But, in Porky's defense, I have told the family that if they leave things where the dog can get them, then it is a free for all, lol. This is why DH has gone without TV for a few now, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Start sewing, lol.
> 
> I have sewn more ears back on bears than I care to remember since getting the damn doxie.
> 
> But, in Porky's defense, I have told the family that if they leave things where the dog can get them, then it is a free for all, lol. This is why DH has gone without TV for a few now, lol.

I had to re-stuff the stingray & stitch black buttons on where the eyes were.

I told DS that if he does leave them on the floor that they will get chewed..........he doesn't listen to that, so Roxy takes full advantage :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sometimes I look at the doxie and ask myself how I got conned into paying for this? lol


----------



## Indigo77

I lived on Ramen noodles in college....2 packets at a time....Mmmm.....
Spicy chicken is my favorite, too, but once in a while I want beef....:thumbup:


----------



## Reb S

Dachshundmom and Cebethel - you two are dog obsessed!!! It all comes back to Porkchop, on every thread!!! I want to meet him - does he have a Facebook page?!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't even have a Facebook page, lol.

Porky and Roxy are my avatar...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I lived on Ramen noodles in college....2 packets at a time....Mmmm.....
> Spicy chicken is my favorite, too, but once in a while I want beef....:thumbup:

Mmmmmmm beef..........yummo!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I don't even have a Facebook page, lol.
> 
> Porky and Roxy are my avatar...

Porky needs a fanpage :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky needs a bigger crate so he can live in it full time, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Porky needs a bigger crate so he can live in it full time, lol

:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

What if you muzzled him and had him wear a belly band and the cone of shame? How much trouble could he get into then?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> What if you muzzled him and had him wear a belly band and the cone of shame? How much trouble could he get into then?

He needs that outfit from silence of the lambs

https://blogs.coventrytelegraph.net/thegeekfiles/hannibal.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Eva......exactly.... :haha:


----------



## LancyLass

Elodie said:


> Pate - brought over from France and before you say anything it's going to be a French baby anyway so had best get used to such things.

Quite right too! All this 'don't eat' advice is mad anyway. I've got a friend from NZ who's been living in the UK for most of her pregnancy and apparently the list of things you're advised not to eat is different for the two countries - so she just picked which ones she prefered to follow!


----------



## queenieplum

My confession list starts with cherry bakewells, cheese, (and and biscuits for cheese), ice-cream, coffee, de-caff coffee and Guinness. There I have said it.


----------



## dachsundmom

If you're going with the Guiness, why even bother with the decaf? Lol

Ok, what's a bakewell?


----------



## queenieplum

Cherry Bakewells are amazing! Little cakes, with icing and a cherry on the top ;) x


----------



## Reb S

Mmmm. Love bakewells. Here it is - Thai Sensation crisps. A WHOLE BIG PACKET. I'm the porky!


----------



## Indigo77

Grilled cheese sandwich and ramen noodles last night...My DH asked me if he heard me right when I told him to pick up some Ramen...:wacko: He brought home only 1 packet.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich and ramen noodles last night...My DH asked me if he heard me right when I told him to pick up some Ramen...:wacko: He brought home only 1 packet.

I have a 12 pack of spicy chicken in my cabinets, lol. DH tried to poison me with soup he made from canned potatoes. I ate broccoli, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Canned potatoes?


----------



## dachsundmom

That's what I said. He was trying to make clam chodwer, which I can't eat bc of the high dairy content and he said he got two cans of diced potatoes bc it looked easier, lol.


----------



## readyformore

Lunch today consisted of french fries (homestyle and soooo fricking good it should be illegal), popcorn chicken, and a fat cold diet coke.

Yesterday I was pretty good. I had about 4 peanut butter cookies. But they were homemade and therefore, extremely nutritious.


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl: extremely nutritious peanut-butter cookies! Loving it x


----------



## LancyLass

queenieplum said:


> Cherry Bakewells are amazing! Little cakes, with icing and a cherry on the top ;) x

Bakewells are the best. Mr Kipling bakewell slices. Yum. I eat loads of those!


----------



## cebethel

So when I went to the dr (aka beeeeeotch) the other day, I found out I lost 5 pounds......
:saywhat:

So I am now recommending the "red velvet cake ice cream" diet :haha:


----------



## readyformore

cebethel said:


> So when I went to the dr (aka beeeeeotch) the other day, I found out I lost 5 pounds......
> :saywhat:
> 
> So I am now recommending the "red velvet cake ice cream" diet :haha:

Sweet! I'm all for a cake diet, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

I would prefer the french fry diet...with ranch on the side, lol.


----------



## crylynn

OMG you guys have made me so hungry!! I admittedly usually do eat very well: fresh fruit and veggies, not a lot of meat, nothing fried and I have recently weaned myself off of my artificial sweeteners but. . . 

for the last few days I have been a very bad girl. Popsicles, fried green tomatoes (fresh from my garden), a candy bar, some fried potatoes with scrambled eggs and shredded cheese on top, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. . . I am just craving sweets and fried foods right now.


----------



## Reb S

Hmm, I had a bad tummy this morning. Perhaps the overdose of Thai Sensation chilli flavoured crisps methinks?!


----------



## cebethel

Reb S said:


> Hmm, I had a bad tummy this morning. Perhaps the overdose of Thai Sensation chilli flavoured crisps methinks?!

Yep, that'd do it :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

crylynn said:


> OMG you guys have made me so hungry!! I admittedly usually do eat very well: fresh fruit and veggies, not a lot of meat, nothing fried and I have recently weaned myself off of my artificial sweeteners but. . .
> 
> for the last few days I have been a very bad girl. Popsicles, fried green tomatoes (fresh from my garden), a candy bar, some fried potatoes with scrambled eggs and shredded cheese on top, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. . . I am just craving sweets and fried foods right now.

Ohhh, I have never tried fried green tomatoes! *drools*


----------



## Reb S

OMG I've been good today. Only another 6 hours to go and I won't need to post on this thread today! Is anyone else feeling positively angelic?! :muaha: or not?! x


----------



## readyformore

Reb S said:


> OMG I've been good today. Only another 6 hours to go and I won't need to post on this thread today! Is anyone else feeling positively angelic?! :muaha: or not?! x

Good day for me so far! I've had a bowl of nutritious cereal with a banana and milk for breakfast.
Lunch was grapes, water, and a small peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

But. . . . I'm going to the coney for dinner!
I'm thinking a nice chicken fingers salad with ranch and a big coke to wash it down. Ah. . . . . I can almost taste it already.

So, it looks like dinner is going to blow away my good eating day. That's okay, I honestly don't really care that much. I spent 30 minutes sweating my butt off (literally, lol) on the stair climber this morning.


----------



## ttc11

I ate a huge bowl of spaghetti last night. :smug: And was still hungry so nibbled on popcorn an hour or so later. oops. 

But in general I try to be good. No pop, little coffee, etc. And for some reason I've been craving broccoli and carrots. Better than craving fried, I suppose. 

I test tomorrow. FX.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck!


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> I ate a huge bowl of spaghetti last night. :smug: And was still hungry so nibbled on popcorn an hour or so later. oops.
> 
> But in general I try to be good. No pop, little coffee, etc. And for some reason I've been craving broccoli and carrots. Better than craving fried, I suppose.
> 
> I test tomorrow. FX.

Ooooh lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I'm still stuck on eating Ramen noodles........with............wait for it................

PEAS!!!! :shock: 

And only 1 can of soda since I got the news on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ramen and peas, lol.

I really miss the peas! Thanks Nats! Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ramen and peas, lol.
> 
> I really miss the peas! Thanks Nats! Lol

LOL I never touched one single pea, after what Nat said :haha:

Well, until now :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Neither have I and it's the one veggie DD will eat.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Neither have I and it's the one veggie DD will eat.

I usually have to smother veggies in some kind of sauce before DS will eat them. Except that now he has caught on & licks the sauce off first to see whats underneath :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD is just happy when her food is not served flaming, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> DD is just happy when her food is not served flaming, lol

Flaming aka cajun? lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> DD is just happy when her food is not served flaming, lol

Seriously though, you're not even that bad. Sure, there were a couple of mishaps............but no one died from eating your food right? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

No, but a 72 yo woman had to get her stomach pumped from the turkey, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> No, but a 72 yo woman had to get her stomach pumped from the turkey, lol.

Wait..............really? 

That's bad but hell funny at the same time :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

She techincally didn't have to, but since she had just gotten over a bypass, we figured we'd better be safe.

Not my proudest moment, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> She techincally didn't have to, but since she had just gotten over a bypass, we figured we'd better be safe.
> 
> Not my proudest moment, lol.

I'd still come over for dinner..........I'd bring Imodiums with me tho...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Just bring your own food, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Just bring your own food, lol

Beef flavored ramen noodles with peas :haha:


----------



## ttc11

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ramen and peas, lol.
> 
> I really miss the peas! Thanks Nats! Lol
> 
> LOL I never touched one single pea, after what Nat said :haha:
> 
> Well, until now :blush:Click to expand...

Wait. What's the deal with peas? Are they bad for us?


----------



## LancyLass

ttc11 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ramen and peas, lol.
> 
> I really miss the peas! Thanks Nats! Lol
> 
> LOL I never touched one single pea, after what Nat said :haha:
> 
> Well, until now :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. What's the deal with peas? Are they bad for us?Click to expand...

Yeah I was going to ask that! What've we missed? 
Raw peas in their pods are my favourite food (honestly!) Today I had half a packet of them.... but the good veggie quota was cancelled out by two of those bakewell slices again!


----------



## dachsundmom

Peas contain a natural contraceptive, lol.


----------



## ttc11

interesting. But how much do you have to eat for it to do any harm? I don't eat too many peas, anyway. But I do love sweet peas in the pod. But even those, I don't buy them that often. It's a treat.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no idea, lol. It was one of those things we talked about on another thread and just started avoiding bc it was easy.

Please take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## ttc11

Oh I do. I just never heard that before. But then again, I'm eating yams because I read that it could help with making twins. Really? I'm such a sucker. And I tried the pineapple core thing DPO 4-5, too. And spend lots of money on all kinds of different herbs. 

Have you heard that you can get a better chance with implantation, if you stand on one foot, sing a Neal Diamond song and hold a banana in your left hand, all while you're wearing a fuzzy pink boa? :haha::haha::haha:

Hey I'll try anything......:dohh:


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> Oh I do. I just never heard that before. But then again, I'm eating yams because I read that it could help with making twins. Really? I'm such a sucker. And I tried the pineapple core thing DPO 4-5, too. And spend lots of money on all kinds of different herbs.
> 
> Have you heard that you can get a better chance with implantation, if you stand on one foot, sing a Neal Diamond song and hold a banana in your left hand, all while you're wearing a fuzzy pink boa? :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Hey I'll try anything......:dohh:

Have you heard about vodka soaked watermelon? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't forget the crack pipe!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Don't forget the crack pipe!

And wasn't there something about cheeto puffs & mountain dew for breakfast? lol


----------



## Indigo77

And the meat tongs....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> And the meat tongs....

Super handy tools for missing softcups!!


----------



## dachsundmom

The miner's hat!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The miner's hat!

Now that just tops off the super stylish ensemble :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

A shed would help....


----------



## ttc11

I'm all for a metal miners hat and vodka watermelon!!! What about peanut butter, why wouldn't that help for sticky bean?


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> I'm all for a metal miners hat and vodka watermelon!!! What about peanut butter, why wouldn't that help for sticky bean?

I might add to NOT listen to my ramblings on watermelon :haha:


----------



## ttc11

Why not? I like watermelon and vodka! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

The watermelon is key! Don't listen to Eva, lol


----------



## ttc11

What about rum in my maca smoothie? :haha:


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> Why not? I like watermelon and vodka! :thumbup:

Well, if you're gonna do it...........eat bucket loads of peas too :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, just go for tequila and get it done and over with, lol.


----------



## ttc11

no doubt. haha. Ok I'll eat watermelon and maca with no 'evil' involved. But I'll still wear a miners hat while doing so!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, just go for tequila and get it done and over with, lol.

Oh tequila! I had many a great night back in my younger days with tequila! :blush:

Maybe tequila will cause the third nipple to grow, which we all know is a SIGN!!


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> no doubt. haha. Ok I'll eat watermelon and maca with no 'evil' involved. But I'll still wear a miners hat while doing so!

Don't forget the meat tongs!


----------



## dachsundmom

No, vodka for the third nipple; tequila for the horn!


----------



## ttc11

cebethel said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> no doubt. haha. Ok I'll eat watermelon and maca with no 'evil' involved. But I'll still wear a miners hat while doing so!
> 
> Don't forget the meat tongs!Click to expand...

Do they have to be rubber coated or will the plain ol' metal tongs do?


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> no doubt. haha. Ok I'll eat watermelon and maca with no 'evil' involved. But I'll still wear a miners hat while doing so!
> 
> Don't forget the meat tongs!Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have to be rubber coated or will the plain ol' metal tongs do?Click to expand...

Depends on it you can deal with the scratchiness of the plain ol' metal :haha:


Oh good lawd, I've lost it :wacko:


----------



## ttc11

cebethel said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> no doubt. haha. Ok I'll eat watermelon and maca with no 'evil' involved. But I'll still wear a miners hat while doing so!
> 
> Don't forget the meat tongs!Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have to be rubber coated or will the plain ol' metal tongs do?Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on it you can deal with the scratchiness of the plain ol' metal :haha:
> 
> 
> Oh good lawd, I've lost it :wacko:Click to expand...

I've lost it a couple of posts ago. It's a good thing I have some plastic tongs laying around. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night girls!


----------



## ttc11

I hope you all have a great evening!!! Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Peas contain a natural contraceptive, lol.

That's a disaster!!! I must investigate that one further!!



ttc11 said:


> Have you heard that you can get a better chance with implantation, if you stand on one foot, sing a Neal Diamond song and hold a banana in your left hand, all while you're wearing a fuzzy pink boa? :haha::haha::haha:

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Reb S

Now I know where I've been going wrong! I've been holding the banana in my RIGHT hand. Duh.


----------



## cebethel

If I ever mention that I want a taco fron taco bell, will someone please kick my a$$?

Those things caused me to visit the loo more often last night than I did the past 2 days :dohh:

I think taco bell is possessed by the devil!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Have some more watermelon....


----------



## dachsundmom

Taco Bell is the pit of hell, but where else can you feed a family of four for under $5, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Taco Bell is the pit of hell, but where else can you feed a family of four for under $5, lol.

I got DS a taco, but he had to take the "salad" aka lettuce off of it :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

OK...I am now canceling my subscription to this thread....Now I want a Chalupa....


----------



## LancyLass

Today it's been multiple bakewell slices, chocolate biscuits, cups of tea with sugar in and cold pizza with creamy coleslaw... but I deserve it, I'm on CD1 :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> OK...I am now canceling my subscription to this thread....Now I want a Chalupa....

Well, that's one way to clean out your system, lol.


----------



## Reb S

Bad luck, Lancy-lass, :hugs: Have a glass of wine :devil::wine:
I love the way the wine emoticon does a little lick of the lips before it dives in!!!


----------



## Natsby

Two glasses of coke, (never normally drink it,) crisps and a shandy with my chicken burrito at lunch. Not a healthy day and now OH is in the kitchen making a clafootie. Which is a cake with cherries in made with tons of eggs and sugar. But as my MIL says at least there is no butter in it,( no but 700grams of sugar isn´t nothing!) Then I look in the mirror and say where do that gut come from?


----------



## dachsundmom

I love pear clafouti! Tres bien! Sorry, I cannot make accent marks on BnB, lol.

How is the weather in Spain? Does it get really hot?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I love pear clafouti! Tres bien! Sorry, I cannot make accent marks on BnB, lol.
> 
> How is the weather in Spain? Does it get really hot?

è :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

How do you do that?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> How do you do that?

character map

&#9786; &#9787; &#9788; &#9792; &#9794; &#9824; &#9827; &#9829; &#9830; &#9834; &#9835;


----------



## Natsby

Hey Dmom, yeah normally it is hot in June through to September, not unbearably so but pretty warm, but this year the weather has been awful! Really weird, we have had tons of storms and wind, today was nice so I´m hoping it will stay like this now.
I have no idea how to spell Clafoutí but it tasted good anyway. Bit eggy for my liking but it is sweet and has fruit in so I force it down. he he.


----------



## dachsundmom

Just don't eat the peas! Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Just don't eat the peas! Lol

The dreaded "pea" :-#


----------



## Natsby

ah the peas... how I miss my little green friends.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly says you have to eat over a pound of them, so she had peas for dinner tonight, lol.


----------



## ttc11

I'm in the 'whatever' mood today. All the healthy eating and healthy work didn't do much for me this past month. The witch officially showed her ugly butt. :cry: 

So... I'm going to eat sushi today. And wash it down with a big fat glass of wine or maybe even some champagne. Maybe I'll even have some dessert, like cheesecake. Oh how I love and miss that cheesecake (with strawberries on top, of course).

What else should I drown my sorrows in? Ladies, ideas? :blush:


----------



## Reb S

Well, I cut myself a piece of Christmas cake (we've been so good for 6 months there's still loads left!) and poetic justice, Jasper the dog nicked it when I wasn't looking! Evil puppy. He must have been reading the threads about Porkchop.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, am I missing something? How does cake stay good for almost 9 months? lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, am I missing something? How does cake stay good for almost 9 months? lol

Using Melly's furniture polish technique :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so Reb is away hanging over a toilet now, lol


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm off to a baseball game this evening with my in-laws and "baseball boyfriend" (hubby is with band mates after watching the Worlds all day). Dinner will consist of funnel cake and softserve ice cream. I've got to hold that powdered sugar down somehow! And I know I'll pay for it when I work out with the trainer tomorrow, but it's so worth it and the season's almost over.


----------



## cebethel

Poop, I have never tried funnel cake :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need a funnel cake now! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Funnel cakes look delicious! I just got a free peach shake from chik-fil-a. It was the shiznit!! 

Now I'm fully bloated...........


----------



## dachsundmom

Those shakes are very good and I don't even like ice cream, lol


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Well, I didn't get the funnel cake because my stomach was telling me it couldn't handle the sugar and grease. I did enjoy chicken tenders and fries, but even that didn't settle well. My friend was joking that I could try some soft serve to try and cool things off, but since I had to drive home from the ballpark I didn't want to risk it. Maybe some cocoa instead?


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly says you have to eat over a pound of them, so she had peas for dinner tonight, lol.

I had another big packet of peas in their pods yesterday! I really must investigate this further! The pea season is nearly over here in UK though so I'll be alright soon! I just can't go without, they're my favourite thing, has been since I was a kid!



ttc11 said:


> I'm in the 'whatever' mood today. All the healthy eating and healthy work didn't do much for me this past month. The witch officially showed her ugly butt. :cry:

Bummer! :hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, am I missing something? How does cake stay good for almost 9 months? lol

You can keep fruit cake for ever. Traditionally people are supposed to keep the top layer of their wedding cake to eat at the christening of the first child and there could be years between those dates as we all know! Maybe that's a UK only tradition? Don't think anyone really does it though!


----------



## dachsundmom

We keep the wedding cake, but I've never seen anyone atctually eat it!

Ahhh, fruitcake! We refer to that as the doorstop, bc they are typically so heavy and dry that people dread receiving them as gifts, lol. The old Christmas fruitcake is a big running joke here in the States!


----------



## Reb S

Mmmm. Christmas cake. My mother-in-outlaw makes the most amazing Xmas cake and we still have some left over. It's still moist, yummy and oh bugger, maybe I'll just go and have a piece!


----------



## cebethel

I bought watermelon today...........no vodka tho :haha:

I still want Ramen.............beef ramen with peas added *drools*

Maybe I have a ramen addiction? :dohh:


----------



## Shelley71

I went and joined a weight loss challenge with one of my co-workers in the town where we teach (I live 30 miles away). Joined day before yesterday, and I want to be bad ALREADY!

WHAT WAS I THINKING????


----------



## crystal443

I'm pigging out today and I'm not going to feel guilty:nope: I'm going to see Cowboys and Aliens with DH and DS and I'm going to eat butterd popcorn, REGULAR coke, candy, and I might even have a burger if I can fit it in:haha: 

Dmom- I dread getting Fruitcake...I hate it and I always feel bad for throwing it away but yuck!! DH eats pudding of some sort at Christmas:shrug: I don't really know what it is but it kinds looks like Fruitcake so I've never bothered to taste it,lol


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I'm pigging out today and I'm not going to feel guilty:nope: I'm going to see Cowboys and Aliens with DH and DS and I'm going to eat butterd popcorn, REGULAR coke, candy, and I might even have a burger if I can fit it in:haha:
> 
> Dmom- I dread getting Fruitcake...I hate it and I always feel bad for throwing it away but yuck!! DH eats pudding of some sort at Christmas:shrug: I don't really know what it is but it kinds looks like Fruitcake so I've never bothered to taste it,lol

POPCORN! YUMMMM!! Oh and coke....mmmmmmm

Fruitcake = :sick: :haha:

Enjoy the movie girlie! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fruitcake should be banned! Unless the stuff in the UK is loads better than the bricks we get here.


----------



## cebethel

Fruitcake can be used as a weapon.........lol


----------



## StarSign

cebethel said:


> Fruitcake can be used as a weapon.........lol

Cbeth'- I'm looking at your siggy...and I see feet. Did you actually do that the cycle you got your :bfp:?? I'm just so curious..lol.


----------



## cebethel

StarSign said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Fruitcake can be used as a weapon.........lol
> 
> Cbeth'- I'm looking at your siggy...and I see feet. Did you actually do that the cycle you got your :bfp:?? I'm just so curious..lol.Click to expand...

Yes I did! The good ol' legs up the wall plan. The lovely leg model is Dmom :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, you're telling people it's my feet? Lol


----------



## StarSign

cebethel said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Fruitcake can be used as a weapon.........lol
> 
> Cbeth'- I'm looking at your siggy...and I see feet. Did you actually do that the cycle you got your :bfp:?? I'm just so curious..lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! The good ol' legs up the wall plan. The lovely leg model is Dmom :thumbup:Click to expand...

So, the options are 'legs up', 'Soft cups', or Pillows. Time to update my summary! Thans..lol.



dachsundmom said:


> Oh God, you're telling people it's my feet? Lol

DMom, you're just spreading the good vibes everywhere. I'll take some please.:flower:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh God, you're telling people it's my feet? Lol

I ummmm..............yes, yes I am lol


----------



## cebethel

Softcups never did work for me due to my huge long vajayjay LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## StarSign

cebethel said:


> Softcups never did work for me due to my huge long vajayjay LOL

 :blush:
Well, that's why you gotta do what works for you :thumbup: And you did:happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Ok, so my grocery store has Ben & Jerry's ice cream two for one this week. This ended badly. I ate 2 pints in 2 days. How did that happen? :haha:
I have to say that the Creme Brulee flavor may have beaten Cherry Garcia out of it's top spot as my favorite flavor. It was heavenly. I will have to try it again to make sure....


----------



## Shelley71

I did NOT need to know that such a thing as Creme Brulee ice cream exists. Oy. ;-)


----------



## rjsmam

does gin & tonic count? i'm on cd4 with an exceedingly painful AF... and it's our first anniversary...... it would be rude not to right??


----------



## Indigo77

rjsmam said:


> does gin & tonic count? i'm on cd4 with an exceedingly painful AF... and it's our first anniversary...... it would be rude not to right??

Go for it! You would not want to be rude....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was lazy tonight and brought a chicken nugget party platter home from Chik-Fil-A when we were at the mall today, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I was lazy tonight and brought a chicken nugget party platter home from Chik-Fil-A when we were at the mall today, lol.

Ohhhhh I LOVE Chik-Fil-A!!! Yummmmm yum yum. I want some now :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Start walking! We have plenty, lol:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Start walking! We have plenty, lol:thumbup:

They'll be green & hairy by the time I get there lol


----------



## Reb S

Uh-oh. Cake and a glass of wine. Ooops.


----------



## LancyLass

crystal443 said:


> Dmom- I dread getting Fruitcake...I hate it and I always feel bad for throwing it away but yuck!! DH eats pudding of some sort at Christmas:shrug: I don't really know what it is but it kinds looks like Fruitcake so I've never bothered to taste it,lol




dachsundmom said:


> Fruitcake should be banned! Unless the stuff in the UK is loads better than the bricks we get here.




cebethel said:


> Fruitcake can be used as a weapon.........lol

Well I don't really like it myself, but I think the UK stuff must be better than the stuff you've all had as it's not THAT bad. DH loves it. Although it can vary a lot. I've had dry hideous stuff and I've had moist fruity stuff with lots of lovely alcohol. Good home made is usually better than from the shops



rjsmam said:


> does gin & tonic count? i'm on cd4 with an exceedingly painful AF... and it's our first anniversary...... it would be rude not to right??

Absolutely! Especially on CD4. Cheers!


----------



## cebethel

Just watched Paula Deen on tv. I think I gained 5lbs just watching her show. Woman skimps on nothing!


----------



## dachsundmom

The woman is going to die fat and happy.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The woman is going to die fat and happy.

Im gonna start saying ya'll to everyone.........


----------



## readyformore

If we're talking about dying fat and happy. . . . I think I'm going to take the award here.

Today I've had a bagel with cream cheese, THREE slices of thick pizza, and 2 (possibly 3, I can't decide yet) cans of coke.

I don't know if I'll be able to eat all week to compensate for all of those calories.


----------



## dachsundmom

yay Ready!


----------



## readyformore

Add on rice krispie treat. I decided on that instead of another coke.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I ate french fries and ranch dressing for dinner.

I am drinking a coke and am seriously considering opening a bottle of Petron, LOL.


----------



## LancyLass

Two pain au chocolat, two bakewell tarts and... wait for it... last night I had a glass of :wine: - and I think I'm at 2dpo!! Naughty, naughty Lancy.


----------



## LancyLass

Oh, and I'm just off for a few days stay in a hotel with a free bottle of wine included in our room! Big dilemma - should I or shouldn't I???


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's fine, just know that your temps might be higher bc of the wine.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> I think it's fine, just know that your temps might be higher bc of the wine.

Interesting! Didn't know that.


----------



## readyformore

LancyLass said:


> Two pain au chocolat.

Did you just say pain au chocolat?


I LOVE pain au chocolat!!!!!!!! Or at least I did while visiting France. Can't get it in the states.

When my friend came over from France, she actually smuggled me some in her suitcase. Damn, they still tasted good, lol!


----------



## LancyLass

readyformore said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Two pain au chocolat.
> 
> Did you just say pain au chocolat?
> 
> 
> I LOVE pain au chocolat!!!!!!!! Or at least I did while visiting France. Can't get it in the states.
> 
> When my friend came over from France, she actually smuggled me some in her suitcase. Damn, they still tasted good, lol!Click to expand...

You can't get it in the states?? Blimey. I though you could get everything in the states! Although the ones you get here aren't quite as good as the ones you get in France. You can't beat a fresh pain au chocolat straight from the boulangerie. (Hmmm, yum, must go on hols to France in the near future...!)


----------



## readyformore

I'm sure that some place makes them, but it's like you said, the best ones are straight from the boulangerie. USA cannot replicate a French pain au chocolat, not when you've had the real deal, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

The last few days we ate Chinese food, fast food cheeseburgers, pizza, eggs with cheese, bacon...I feel :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

We ate out all weekend; I really had intentions of cooking something, but it just never worked out that way.

The dress for DD, my BFF getting robbed, and brunch with the GH left me in no mood to cook, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Does your BFF live in your town? Was it her home that was robbed, or was she mugged?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Does your BFF live in your town? Was it her home that was robbed, or was she mugged?

No, my BFF lives in Columbus itself; she was at work.

Her car got completely emptied; including the dashboard.

Here's the thing, she doesn't lock her car bc she is afraid of someone breaking the glass to get in the car. :growlmad:

She also will not carry full-coverage insurance; this is a conversation we have had many times over and she feels the extra $100 a year isn't worth it.

I am just glad that she wasn't hurt and it looks like her employer is going to pay for all of the damage.


----------



## Indigo77

Nice employer!


----------



## dachsundmom

They're just afraid of a lawsuit, LOL.

She's a night nurse in a facility for mentally challenged adults; so of course her job is located in a really crap part of town.


----------



## Indigo77

Hmmm.....and she does not lock her doors? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep.


----------



## SuperAwesome

I just scoffed down a turtle brownie (home made). I feel...I feel...

Well, whatever I feel it's NOT guilty. :D

Let me enable you all by posting the recipe (I halved it, btw):

Turtle Brownies


----------



## Indigo77

I would eat haggis if there was caramel sauce over it.

Well, maybe not haggis....:sick:


----------



## readyformore

Sounds yummy superawesome.
And if you went to all of that effort to make them, you shouldn't feel guilty at all. 
You should feel satisified, lol!


----------



## Natsby

Scottish shortbread biscuits 3 of them, or was it 4. But until OH cleans the kitchen up I´ll be eating much more, sick of cleaning up his mess....besides I love shortbread!


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Scottish shortbread biscuits 3 of them, or was it 4. But until OH cleans the kitchen up I´ll be eating much more, sick of cleaning up his mess....besides I love shortbread!

Eat as many as you want today! :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

Cadbury's Flake & a giant mug of tea......... heaven


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> I would eat haggis if there was caramel sauce over it.
> 
> Well, maybe not haggis....:sick:

You could (carefully) scrape the caramel off the haggis. 

Meanwhile, those brownies are downstairs calling my name. 

_"Alex...eat us...you know you want to..."_


----------



## googly

SuperAwesome said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I would eat haggis if there was caramel sauce over it.
> 
> Well, maybe not haggis....:sick:
> 
> You could (carefully) scrape the caramel off the haggis.
> 
> Meanwhile, those brownies are downstairs calling my name.
> 
> _"Alex...eat us...you know you want to..."_Click to expand...

Are they... "special" brownies?!? :winkwink:


----------



## SuperAwesome

googly said:


> Are they... "special" brownies?!? :winkwink:

LOL! No, they're not "special." They are, however, evil, and conned me into eating two of them.


----------



## cebethel

Gah, I only wish I could eat bad foods...........damn nausea sucks a$$


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe a caramel haggis burrito will settle your stomach?


----------



## SuperAwesome

cebethel said:


> Gah, I only wish I could eat bad foods...........damn nausea sucks a$$

True story: When my best girlfriend was pregnant the only food she could keep down for the first trimester was chocolate. 

And she lost weight (her baby was/is completely healthy, btw).


----------



## Indigo77

Did the baby come out 'tan'?


----------



## SuperAwesome

No! He's a little fair-haired, fair-skinned lad. But his favorite color is brown*.


*That part is a total fabrication.


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe a caramel haggis burrito will settle your stomach?

Yep, that would settle it...........LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought you had sworn off burritos?! LOL


----------



## cebethel

Id be willing to eat a burrito, if nothng else but to give me the


Spoiler
shits
 :haha:

Boooo to constipation lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Id be willing to eat a burrito, if nothng else but to give me the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> shits
> :haha:
> 
> Boooo to constipation lol

I need a ticker or siggy of some sort from you...it's too plain! You need a vodka watermelon too!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Id be willing to eat a burrito, if nothng else but to give me the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> shits
> :haha:
> 
> Boooo to constipation lol

'Fiber One' bars :thumbup:

Or....fruit...


----------



## dachsundmom

See...watermelon! You NEED it.


----------



## Reb S

Huh? Is everyone eating organic greens and tofu nowadays?! Someone eat something bad already!


----------



## rjsmam

salt & vinegar Golden Wonder....... and..... cadbury's dairy milk


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm gulping down a Cherry Diet Dr. Pepper. Summer's back for a brief rerun here in Oregon. I'm supposed to be working, but...but...I want to go outside!


----------



## LancyLass

Reb S said:


> Huh? Is everyone eating organic greens and tofu nowadays?! Someone eat something bad already!

God no! Had two glases of vino this week. Two chocolate mini rolls, a penguin and a mint kit-kat yesterday - that bad enough for you?! All that chocolate... anyone get the impression I'm PMSy??? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

What's a penguin?


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> What's a penguin?

You don't have penguins? Funny how some things make it internationally and some don't. Thought they would be a worldwide classic.
https://www.fdin.org.uk/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/peg2-e1283286141342-300x123.jpg
https://www.fdin.org.uk/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/peg1-e1283286356281-300x199.jpg


----------



## Coleey

I've recently flown back home to see friends and family and my weaknesses are..
Cherry Bakewells!
Wotsits
Sausage rolls..

Eeep!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! Nope, never seen a Penguin before...except for at the zoo, lol


----------



## LancyLass

Coleey said:


> I've recently flown back home to see friends and family and my weaknesses are..
> Cherry Bakewells!
> Wotsits
> Sausage rolls..
> 
> Eeep!!

Mmmm, love all of those!! Wotsits. Not had those for ages. Might have to get some...


----------



## dachsundmom

Sigh....American here again; what is a Wotsit? Lol


----------



## Reb S

Oh my God! What's a Wotsit? I can't do the add-on-a-picture thing so someone else will have to educate you, but imagine one of those pieces of polystyrene you use to pack up a parcel, colour it bright orange, fill it with e-numbers and a cheesy taste, make it a bit crispier and you have a Wotsit. Yum.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.yorkblog.com/foodfight/cheetos.jpg

Oh! Cheetos! Lol


----------



## readyformore

Cheetos, lol!

Yes we have wotsit too, but a different name.
My kids love them.

Today, for dinner, I just had 2 bowls of cookies and cream ice-cream. It was a shit day and it tasted good going down, but now I'm regretting my decision.


----------



## LancyLass

Reb S said:


> Oh my God! What's a Wotsit? I can't do the add-on-a-picture thing so someone else will have to educate you, but imagine one of those pieces of polystyrene you use to pack up a parcel, colour it bright orange, fill it with e-numbers and a cheesy taste, make it a bit crispier and you have a Wotsit. Yum.

:haha: Brilliant description! And yet they still taste fab!


----------



## Reb S

Yep, wonderful things, Wotsits.
Okay, hold onto your seats - tonight I had a very stressful concert and afterwards I did something that will bring gasps of horror from the perfect TTC-ers who eat organic, never drink a drink, never so much as glance at a bar of chocolate...but what the hell, I've been TTC for 4 years with no luck so.......I HAD A FAG!!!!!!! and it was FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Reb, I have never been a smoker.
But, today, I think I'd love one. 
Have another for me, lol!!


----------



## Reb S

Oh Ready, it sounds like you're having a bad day! Lots of hugs x


----------



## LancyLass

Reb S said:


> Yep, wonderful things, Wotsits.
> Okay, hold onto your seats - tonight I had a very stressful concert and afterwards I did something that will bring gasps of horror from the perfect TTC-ers who eat organic, never drink a drink, never so much as glance at a bar of chocolate...but what the hell, I've been TTC for 4 years with no luck so.......I HAD A FAG!!!!!!! and it was FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :p


----------



## Indigo77

Reb S said:


> Yep, wonderful things, Wotsits.
> Okay, hold onto your seats - tonight I had a very stressful concert and afterwards I did something that will bring gasps of horror from the perfect TTC-ers who eat organic, never drink a drink, never so much as glance at a bar of chocolate...but what the hell, I've been TTC for 4 years with no luck so.......I HAD A FAG!!!!!!! and it was FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

Won't his boyfriend feel betrayed? :cry::cry::cry: :haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Just to add my badness to the mix - I've just eaten the cheese that was meant for DH's sandwiches for the rest of the week on some crackers!


----------



## SuperAwesome

twinkle1975 said:


> Just to add my badness to the mix - I've just eaten the cheese that was meant for DH's sandwiches for the rest of the week on some crackers!

Relax, the calcium is GREAT when you're ttc. :D

I can justify anything. Really.


----------



## twinkle1975

SuperAwesome said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Just to add my badness to the mix - I've just eaten the cheese that was meant for DH's sandwiches for the rest of the week on some crackers!
> 
> Relax, the calcium is GREAT when you're ttc. :D
> 
> I can justify anything. Really.Click to expand...

I'm loving this!! You are indeed SuperAwesome!


----------



## Rashaa

Well I am craving some really good homemade houmous and EGYPTIAN sharwarma ...missing Egypt right now *sigh*

off to cook some arabic food lol


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa said:


> Well I am craving some really good homemade houmous and EGYPTIAN sharwarma ...missing Egypt right now *sigh*
> 
> off to cook some arabic food lol

I'll be over momentarily.................:plane:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Save some for me! I'm about to bake a pavlova (fully loaded with fruit and cream) so I'll bring that for dessert. :D


----------



## Reb S

Ooooh, I've always wanted to go to Quebec, and I LOVE pavlova!


----------



## asd963

I'm on CD3, so I use it as an excuse..


----------



## alison29

I have been trying to cut down on coffee and sweets BUT i just had a starbucks pumkin latte loaded with both fertility destroying substances.


----------



## readyformore

I had this enormous coke today. Now, I'm all hyped up on caffeine!

Plus, I took my dd to the cider mill. Man those donuts rock! I ate 2, hehehe. I'm wondering how long I would have to workout on the stairclimber to get rid of those calories.


----------



## sarahincanada

urghhh Im 1 week into the 2WW and I cant stop eating 'bad' food....chocolate, chips, anything I shouldnt be eating! Im a comfort eater and so the 2WW is just awful for that. Once I get my period Im pretty good, until the next 2WW! hubby looks at me as if Im crazy, he thinks I should eat really well incase Im pregnant but he doesnt understand how this TTC this does your head in!!


----------



## cebethel

PAVLOVA!!!!!!!! Haven't had one for years.......

Right now, I want onion rings.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Jax41

I have a confession :blush:, not bad food but I had quite a few too many dwinkies with DH in the garden on Saturday whilst we were bbqing - oopsie....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I have a confession :blush:, not bad food but I had quite a few too many dwinkies with DH in the garden on Saturday whilst we were bbqing - oopsie....

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Good for you Jax! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> I have a confession :blush:, not bad food but I had quite a few too many dwinkies with DH in the garden on Saturday whilst we were bbqing - oopsie....

Wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What are dwinkies? Are they like twinkies?


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> What are dwinkies? Are they like twinkies?

Dwinkies is a few drinks, said when rather under the influence :wine: What's a twinkie? Something to do with the male anatomy??? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What are dwinkies? Are they like twinkies?
> 
> Dwinkies is a few drinks, said when rather under the influence :wine: What's a twinkie? Something to do with the male anatomy??? :haha:Click to expand...

:dohh: :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


Twinkies

https://gamification.co/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/twinkie.jpg


----------



## readyformore

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

This international language mix-up is the best part of the board!!


----------



## 12darcy

readyformore said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This international language mix-up is the best part of the board!!


I was just thinking the same thing, my co worker wanted to know why I was laughing so hard!!! That was GREAT!!!!=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Jax41

Indigo - those twinkies don't look too appealing!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Okay so this weekend only a jug of Pimms whilst bbqing in the back garden with DH, not quite so bad but I think I need to get out of the habit of ending up slaughtered on a Saturday night if this TTC stuff is actually going to work!!!! Thank God the heatwave has passed here in England no more bbq's 'til next year :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jax, you're not really missing anything.

I don't think I've had a twinkie in about 10 years.

If you come to the states, you're obligated to try one though. It's like a national junk food, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I had one in elementary school. I traded a piece of baklava for it. I remember liking it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I had one in elementary school. I traded a piece of baklava for it. I remember liking it.

I love Twinkies; I don't love baklava...honey and I aren't friends, lol


----------



## readyformore

Gak, I can't stand baklava.


----------



## Indigo77

That doesn't surprise me...


----------



## dachsundmom

I love phyllo...if there were just some substitute for the honey in baklava.


----------



## Reb S

Mmmmmm. LOVE baklava. Never had a twinkie. Sounds rude!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes it does....:hugs:


----------



## alison29

I don't think there are many sweets i don't like! I could probably pass up lemon coconut cake and marzpam (spelling).


----------



## alison29

I don't think there are many sweets i don't like! I could probably pass up lemon coconut cake and marzapam (spelling).


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I love phyllo...if there were just some substitute for the honey in baklava.

Hmm, I wonder if you could substitute agave syrup, or something like that?

Here's a recipe for vegan baklava - no honey!

https://www.veganchef.com/baklava.htm

And one that uses maple syrup:

https://www.ivu.org/recipes/greek/easy.html


----------



## Indigo77

Maple syrup would be good....


----------

